

Made in Space 3D Printer Launches Tomorrow Morning - carl689
http://makezine.com/2014/09/19/made-in-space-3d-printer-launches-tomorrow-morning/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=%24{feed}&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+%24{makezineonline}+%28%24{MAKE}%29&utm_content=%24{GoogleReader}

======
carl689
Here are some test pictures taken while flying on a "Vomit Comet"

[http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/experimen...](http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/experiments/3DPrinting2.JPG)

[http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/experimen...](http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/experiments/3DPrinting1.JPG)

